# It's looking like Obama may go down BIG



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

Romney 50%, Obama 46% Among Likely Voters

All the trends are against him. All his numbers from 08 are drastically down. He got wallopped in the first debate and didn't do enough in the second to stem the bleeding. He likely didn't lose anymore votes but he sure as fuck didn't gain any. 
I'm starting to believe it's over for Obama outside of some drastic new incident or revelation. 

Snip:

While Romney's four-percentage-point advantage is not statistically significant, he has consistently edged ahead of Obama each of the past several days in Gallup's seven-day rolling averages conducted entirely after the Oct. 3 presidential debate. Prior to that debate --*regarded as a decisive Romney win*by political experts and Americans who watched it -- Romney averaged less than a one-point lead over Obama among likely voters.The latest result, from Oct. 9-15, is based on 2,723 likely voters drawn from more than 3,100 registered voters.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Romney 50%, Obama 46% Among Likely Voters
> 
> All the trends are against him. All his numbers from 08 are drastically down. He got wallopped in the first debate and didn't do enough in the second to stem the bleeding. He likely didn't lose anymore votes but he sure as fuck didn't gain any.
> I'm starting to believe it's over for Obama outside of some drastic new incident or revelation.
> ...



I'm in agreement. Romney's on a roll, gaining momentum with each passing day.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2012)

How does this translate to Obama going down...BIG?

It doesn't.

I would actually be very surprised if Romney won, though it is possible.

But Romney winning big is about as likely as the Sun exploding in the next ten minutes.



.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Romney 50%, Obama 46% Among Likely Voters
> 
> All the trends are against him. All his numbers from 08 are drastically down. He got wallopped in the first debate and didn't do enough in the second to stem the bleeding. He likely didn't lose anymore votes but he sure as fuck didn't gain any.
> I'm starting to believe it's over for Obama outside of some drastic new incident or revelation.
> ...



It's not ever till it's over, But it does appear the Momentum is on Romney's side. 


I think this is one of those Rare Elections where the Debates do/did matter. There were a lot of people out there, Either on the fence or Leaning Obama but unsure. looking for an Alternative to Obama because of Obama's Poor Record. 

I think all 3 debates, Regardless of who you think one them on that Night, Have had the effect of Convincing Many People Romney is that Alternative.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 18, 2012)

g5000 said:


> How does this translate to Obama going down...BIG?
> 
> It doesn't.
> 
> ...



Depends on what you call winning big.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

So the question is, are you confident enough to make a wager?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

g5000 said:


> How does this translate to Obama going down...BIG?
> 
> It doesn't.
> 
> ...



That's the beauty of opinions. You're allowed one too.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 18, 2012)

He will get his 47%.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> So the question is, are you confident enough to make a wager?



Not interested. I come here for my entertainment not yours.


----------



## naturegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't think any of the polling includes the debates from Tuesday.  I'm still waiting for November 7th, it's the only one that matters.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> I don't think any of the polling includes the debates from Tuesday.  I'm still waiting for November 7th, it's the only one that matters.



Gallop has one with Romney outside the margin of error now but i couldn't find it. My droid sucks for internet searches


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > So the question is, are you confident enough to make a wager?
> ...



Didn't think so. Wouldn't want to take away your sole reason for existing anyway.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Oct 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Romney 50%, Obama 46% Among Likely Voters
> 
> All the trends are against him. All his numbers from 08 are drastically down. He got wallopped in the first debate and didn't do enough in the second to stem the bleeding. He likely didn't lose anymore votes but he sure as fuck didn't gain any.
> I'm starting to believe it's over for Obama outside of some drastic new incident or revelation.
> ...



Never underestimate the ability of the Democrat voter fraud machinery to cause very "strange" election results.

All of this "early voting" that is going on around the country is the latest scam perpetrated by the left.

We'll see PLENTY of mystery absentee ballots, full ballot boxes turning up in the car trunks of precinct workers, illegal aliens voting with fake idenitifications, dead people voting, liberal judges ordering predominantly Democrat voting locations to stay open past their official closing time, voting machines that are preset with Obama votes before the voting locations open, "double-dip" voting by people who have residences in two states, and non-Obama votes being challenged and disallowed, especially overseas votes from our military personnel.

The Obamanistas will do ANYTHING to stay in power. ANYTHING!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Projecting lol


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Your 33 posts/day, every day for over a year now say I'm actually pretty spot on.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Must suck to not be able to multitask. Don't worry unlike you i won't make a big deal about it


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

Watch out. Today i might post 34 time just to piss you off. Lol 

Seriously


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Watch out. Today i might post 34 time just to piss you off. Lol
> 
> Seriously



You have me laughing at you confused with being pissed off.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You make a big deal out of everything. It's what you do.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



It seems to me that YOU are the one making a big deal out of this issue. Just look at your sig lol

Dumbass


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> So the question is, are you confident enough to make a wager?



I've been confident enough to take a wager since last November. As I've explained, i don't gamble so I won't take a wager.

You shouldn't gamble either. it does nothing.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out. Today i might post 34 time just to piss you off. Lol
> ...



So not only can you not multitask you also can't recognize sarcasm....interesting


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Oh I am making a big deal out of pointing out the hypocrites on this site. You've just outed yourself as one.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > So the question is, are you confident enough to make a wager?
> ...



Nothing wrong with gambling. Its just not my thing


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > So the question is, are you confident enough to make a wager?
> ...



You don't gamble? Sure you do. You're voting for Romney, right? That's the ultimate gamble.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Do tell, how have i exposed myself as a hypocrite today?


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 18, 2012)

Gramps will be going down big on the phallus of failure on Nov. 6.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



not a gamble at all. In fact, it's pretty easy to choose competent leadership over what we have.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You're confident that Romney will win big, just not enough to make a bet over it. Hypocrite. And that's just todays example.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Do you gamble over every opinion you have? Don't see how that makes me anything but smart not too. 

You need help


----------



## Avorysuds (Oct 18, 2012)

Mitt could be winning in 98% of all polls and still lose on election day... Same for Obama. Why do you people care so much about polls that change almost daily?


----------



## Listening (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> So the question is, are you confident enough to make a wager?



Yes.


----------



## Meister (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



I'm sure if you lose you would just come back as a sock.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

Avorysuds said:


> Mitt could be winning in 98% of all polls and still lose on election day... Same for Obama. Why do you people care so much about polls that change almost daily?



Trends

Its too close to the election now so the polls should start reflecting the true nature of where the candidates stand. Plus its fun to poke libs with a stick


----------



## Listening (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



It might be like playing Russian Roulette with on bullet in the wheel.

Voting for Obama is like playing with five bullets in the wheel.


----------



## Avorysuds (Oct 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt could be winning in 98% of all polls and still lose on election day... Same for Obama. Why do you people care so much about polls that change almost daily?
> ...



Polls show there is about a tie. Polls also don't include Gary Johnson, when they do Mitt gets crushed. GJ is on the ballot in 48 states, all 9 battle ground states and even if all he pulled was 1-3% in each of the 9 states that matter Mitt's "lead" would be dissolved. 1 Poll had GJ at 10% in Ohio Now, does that mean I believe GJ will cost Mitt the election or pull 10% in Ohio? No, because its just a poll and I have to wait for election day, the only poll that matters.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Just the ones where I start threads where I let everyone know how big "my guy" is going to win by.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

Meister said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Nope, IP ban. It's only fair.


----------



## Avorysuds (Oct 18, 2012)

I do find it odd that Obama even has supporters... We will be in a recession for 4 more years if Obama wins, Mitt will prolly make things worse but there is at least a chance (very vey small chance) that he won't simply do the same Big Government policies as Obama and Bush.

I feel like the economy is fighting against Obama, and Obama is doing everything possible to kill it because he's just to stupid to understand he is killing it. Obama's focus is on taking future credit when it recovers and to do that he has to point at what he did in the past to create the recovery. 

For instance, if a job is created Obama takes credit for it&#8230; every job created is because of Obama. What kind of logic is that? Every job lost is still due to Bush according to Obama. It&#8217;s just not logical or realistic. You can&#8217;t scientifically prove Obama&#8217;s policies have created jobs because then you would have to look at why we are losing more than we are gaining.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2012)

It ain't over till its over but one can always hope.


----------



## salem.hills (Oct 18, 2012)

Its not close the polls will be more realistic now their reputation is on the line.


----------



## Meister (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Nobody is going to do an ip ban rdd.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> So the question is, are you confident enough to make a wager?



Someone already bet you...

No need for anyone else to...

Can't say we'll miss you, asshole....


By the way:

Election 2012 Likely Voters Trial Heat: Obama vs. Romney


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



I said MAY win big dumbfuck. Not going to win big. Besides I'm reflecting what I'm hearing with this thread more than what i personally think. 

No need for you to be such a douche bag. Get a grip dude


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

Avorysuds said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



Gallop has Romney up by 7 today. That is not a tie in any sense.


----------



## Meister (Oct 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I'm starting to think that Obama may be losing his grip on states other than the tossup states.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 18, 2012)

Meister said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania are all in play now...  Romney is moving resources there from NC, from what I hear...


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

Meister said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Shame. I guess it will have to be on the honor system then.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Now I know your stupid.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



We'll be able to spot you when you come back under another name...


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



you're. 


Learn a bit of grammar before you question the intelligence of someone else. 

And yeah it's dumb of me to trust that someone will live up to his word.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Because I'll be the person who time and time again makes you look foolish?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



I know grammar just fine. My phone doesn't. But its nice to know youreva grammar Nazi as well as a douche bag


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 18, 2012)

Meister said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



PA may be in play. heck, Ive ever heard NJ may be in play but im skeptical of that one.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Yeah. That's the reason.... lol


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Ooooh, the phone overruled your ability to choose the proper word. Got it. It's the fault of the phone.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 18, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



You'd know. I've done it to you repeatedly.


----------



## Locke11_21 (Oct 18, 2012)

Meister said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...




Just saw on Drudge, a link to the Washington Examiner that shows Romney has taken a 4 point lead in PA.  That is huge!!!!


----------



## Listening (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



So let's bet....

Romney wins...you leave the board.

Obama wins....I leave.

A deal ?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



I have an account bet with three posters. When Obama loses, they will renege and continue to post. IF Obama wins, I will be the only one to honor my word.

Mark it.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 18, 2012)

Locke11_21 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



it's a single poll. The rest still show Obama ahead.

LINK: Poll shows Romney leading in blue Pennsylvania | WashingtonExaminer.com


> Susquehanna Polling and Research provided The Washington Examiner with a poll it conducted for state party officials that shows Romney with a 49 percent to 45 percent lead over President Obama.
> 
> It's the first poll to show Romney leading among likely voters in the Keystone State.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 19, 2012)

Listening said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Deal.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 19, 2012)

Conservative said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Shame you think this way.


----------



## jillian (Oct 19, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Romney 50%, Obama 46% Among Likely Voters
> 
> All the trends are against him. All his numbers from 08 are drastically down. He got wallopped in the first debate and didn't do enough in the second to stem the bleeding. He likely didn't lose anymore votes but he sure as fuck didn't gain any.
> I'm starting to believe it's over for Obama outside of some drastic new incident or revelation.
> ...



you know, gramps, sometimes it's better not to make affirmative statements about things like this.

Nate Silver just moved the president back up to a 71.6% probability of winning.

Election Forecasts - FiveThirtyEight Blog - NYTimes.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2012)

*Obama on comedy central: 'when four americans get killed, it's not optimal'*


Message to the k00ks this beautiful morning. Today would be a good day to make sure your medicine cabinet is devoid of any straight edge razors.


Oh.....and I understand that pundits have already placed a pumpkin on a tee in the middle of the stage for the next debate...........and a bat at Romneys lecturn.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 19, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Romney 50%, Obama 46% Among Likely Voters
> 
> All the trends are against him. All his numbers from 08 are drastically down. He got wallopped in the first debate and didn't do enough in the second to stem the bleeding. He likely didn't lose anymore votes but he sure as fuck didn't gain any.
> I'm starting to believe it's over for Obama outside of some drastic new incident or revelation.
> ...



If Gallup were still credible, you might have something.  

Even Rassmussen is scratching his head at their methodology.


----------



## idb (Oct 19, 2012)

Weren't the polls fake just a few short weeks ago?
What's changed to make them so much better?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 19, 2012)

idb said:


> Weren't the polls fake just a few short weeks ago?
> What's changed to make them so much better?



This close to the election their integrity is on the line so no more stacking the polls to get the outcome they want


----------



## Liberal (Oct 19, 2012)

Key factor: "Likely voters"

There is a ghost in the machine, that ghost is early voters, which are voting mostly Obama.

Polls including likely voters, do not include people who have already voted.

Aside from that, it's not 11/7/12 yet, put your pants back on.


----------



## Jimmy_Jam (Oct 19, 2012)

We are a horribly polarized nation fighting a needless cultural war. My prediction is that this election will be very close.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 19, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Weren't the polls fake just a few short weeks ago?
> ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 19, 2012)

Not a conspiracy, FACT


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 19, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Not a conspiracy, FACT


----------



## MikeK (Oct 19, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> [...]
> 
> It's not over till it's over, But it does appear the Momentum is on Romney's side.
> 
> [...]


While a second Obama term is nothing to happily look forward to, the thought of a Romney presidency is downright depressing.   But if that comes to pass there are things to consider which will soften the disappointment.  Such as this:







And this:

Top drug reformer: &#8216;Obama is worse than Bush&#8217; on marijuana policy | The Raw Story


And a lot more of Obama's broken promises, passive submission to Republicans, and his utter failure to hold the Bush Administration accountable for their many crimes.  

All of the above will soften the blow of a Romney presidency.  I would certainly and profoundly lament a Romney victory -- but there really is nothing to miss about Obama.


----------



## Listening (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Listening (Oct 19, 2012)

jillian said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Romney 50%, Obama 46% Among Likely Voters
> ...



Nate who ?

Surely, you're not talking about that dick that Rachael Maddow brings on her show.

:badgrin"


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 19, 2012)

Any new polls out today?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 19, 2012)

Grampa..........I remember you being nervous about a month ago.............and I told you, there should be no worries. Told you Romney will take it walking away................

Mark my words..........Romney will be taking a minimum of 300 electoral votes and it is highly likely it will be far higher.


Grampa........make sure to stop in here on election night.  Im going to have you laughing your balls off bro..........( if I can actually pull myself away from watchng the Bataan Death March on MSNBC )


----------



## idb (Oct 19, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Weren't the polls fake just a few short weeks ago?
> ...



Good grief...it never stops!


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 19, 2012)

idb said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



ANd now we see the connection betwen Romney and his base.  Flip-Floppery.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> Grampa..........I remember you being nervous about a month ago.............and I told you, there should be no worries. Told you Romney will take it walking away................
> 
> Mark my words..........Romney will be taking a minimum of 300 electoral votes and it is highly likely it will be far higher.
> 
> ...


pretty bold.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 19, 2012)

All the experts on MSNBC said recently
that Romney needs a perfect storm effect so to speak 
taking Ohio and another state and then he still needs help.
I saw something that bothered me the other day.

It was a map of the US.Red state blue state and the electoral votes that go with it.
It showed how Obama wins it all if he takes the blue states...
What bothered me was the map was mostly red.

Obama had NY,the New England states and Penn and Calif and I am guessing Ohio...
But the map was mostly red.

So a little more then a handful of states determines this countries' future???


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 19, 2012)

Rozman said:


> All the experts on MSNBC said recently
> that Romney needs a perfect storm effect so to speak
> taking Ohio and another state and then he still needs help.
> I saw something that bothered me the other day.
> ...



That only becomes an issue when you have a President who receives less than 50% of popular vote and still wins the Election.  Only time that has happened since the 19th Century, was George W. Bush.  GOP didn't mind then.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 19, 2012)

Our system far from perfect but it is our system.
We don't have a standard voting system.some states have the punch the hole thing.
Some electronic,some pull levers,most don't ask for a picture ID....
Some polling places have black panther para military types hitting a lead pipe on their hands as voters
enter to vote.

Sorta crazy to me.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 19, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Our system far from perfect but it is our system.
> We don't have a standard voting system.some states have the punch the hole thing.
> Some electronic,some pull levers,most don't ask for a picture ID....
> Some polling places have black panther para military types hitting a lead pipe on their hands as voters
> ...



Oh, Lord.  Now Democrats only win because Black people will bust a cap in their ass.


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 19, 2012)

I just heard Hannity say on his radio show - that the election indicators for Romney -at this stage in time before the election - are the most favorable for any pres   candidate since the 1970s.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 19, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> I just heard Hannity say on his radio show - that the election indicators for Romney -at this stage in time before the election - are the most favorable for any pres   candidate since the 1970s.



Really?


----------



## Rozman (Oct 19, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard Hannity say on his radio show - that the election indicators for Romney -at this stage in time before the election - are the most favorable for any pres   candidate since the 1970s.
> ...



Maybe I should not vote for Romney....
Cause if I do and he wins everyone on the left will go absolutely
bat shit and scream racism...

I guess I am willing to chance that.
They scream racism every 5 minutes now anyway.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 19, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Romney 50%, Obama 46% Among Likely Voters
> 
> All the trends are against him. All his numbers from 08 are drastically down. He got wallopped in the first debate and didn't do enough in the second to stem the bleeding. He likely didn't lose anymore votes but he sure as fuck didn't gain any.
> I'm starting to believe it's over for Obama outside of some drastic new incident or revelation.
> ...



You're killing me Gramps!!!  Just killin me!!!


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 19, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...



Others have said it best:  You're not Racist because you're Republican.  But if you're racist, you're probably Republican.


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 19, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard Hannity say on his radio show - that the election indicators for Romney -at this stage in time before the election - are the most favorable for any pres   candidate since the 1970s.
> ...



Really


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 19, 2012)

JimH52 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Romney 50%, Obama 46% Among Likely Voters
> ...



Good, one less moron to deal with


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a feeling "millions of people" who do not vote often will be voting in November.

Romney will finish with over 300 electoral votes and be our new President.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 19, 2012)

I suggest y'all put some money on Romney in InTrade, as the people with actual money in the game disagree with you, putting Obama at around 63% now, up from his minimum of around 53%.

Intrade - Barack Obama to be re-elected President in 2012

I'm guessing the investors are looking at all those polls showing Obama ahead a bit and pulling away more. However, if you have some secret knowledge that investors don't have, there's your opportunity to score big money.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 19, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> I have a feeling "millions of people" who do not vote often will be voting in November.
> 
> Romney will finish with over 300 electoral votes and be our new President.



Even at best case scenario in a Romeny win, that's an absolutely ridiculous prediction.


----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed..... and I'm praying really hard that Obama will go down and out  big .... big like landslide big!   

Oh Lord never wanted something so bad.


----------



## idb (Oct 19, 2012)

skye said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed..... and I'm praying really hard that Obama will go down and out  big .... big like landslide big!
> 
> Oh Lord never wanted something so bad.



Well then, you had better get that letter off to Santa, quick smart.


----------



## George Costanza (Nov 8, 2012)

What an interesting thread . . . .


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 8, 2012)

George Costanza said:


> What an interesting thread . . . .



I've eaten my humble pie. Have you finished off your douchebag cake?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 8, 2012)

In all seriousness, EVERY piece of credible information pointed the other way.  Which was why I revived the "Obama is cruising" thread I started in September.  Which is why Nate Silver offered such startlingly high percentages of the probability of his winning.  

Will you know better next time?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> In all seriousness, EVERY piece of credible information pointed the other way.  Which was why I revived the "Obama is cruising" thread I started in September.  Which is why Nate Silver offered such startlingly high percentages of the probability of his winning.
> 
> Will you know better next time?



With all of the "traditional" indicators pointing to an Obama loss I dismissed the polls as biased. 

That was a mistake I won't make again


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL

Grumpy Gramps, all you post is the same dumb shit every day. 

And, that's all you ever will post.


----------



## Dante (Nov 8, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness, EVERY piece of credible information pointed the other way.  Which was why I revived the "Obama is cruising" thread I started in September.  Which is why Nate Silver offered such startlingly high percentages of the probability of his winning.
> ...



and the polls dismissed you as biased and stupid


----------



## Dante (Nov 8, 2012)

George Costanza said:


> What an interesting thread . . . .



wingnuts easily walk away from what they previously considered gospel truth


It is hilarious as well as interesting. you have to read through parts of the thread to get the full flavor of the lunacy


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 8, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness, EVERY piece of credible information pointed the other way.  Which was why I revived the "Obama is cruising" thread I started in September.  Which is why Nate Silver offered such startlingly high percentages of the probability of his winning.
> ...



By traditional indicators do you mean yard signs and bumper stickers?


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No, he means Karl Rove and Rush Limpballs  They both called it BIG for Willard, although Limpballs denied that he ever did...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 8, 2012)

JimH52 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You all know damn well what I'm referring to. Record high UE, massive debt, trouble abroad, low approval numbers, stagnation in DC, and all the other TRADITIONAL indicators. 

OBAMA WINNING DOES NOT WIPE OUT HIS RECORD


----------



## candycorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Other than Unemployment, we've had presidents who have had massive debt, trouble abroad, low approval numbers (outside of wartime presidents where war was on the front burner) and stagnation in DC for about 20 years now.  

Oh well.  2014 looks good for the GOP.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 18, 2014)

Listening said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



What happened?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> In all seriousness, EVERY piece of credible information pointed the other way.  Which was why I revived the "Obama is cruising" thread I started in September.  Which is why Nate Silver offered such startlingly high percentages of the probability of his winning.
> 
> Will you know better next time?



Apparently not.


----------



## idb (Aug 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness, EVERY piece of credible information pointed the other way.  Which was why I revived the "Obama is cruising" thread I started in September.  Which is why Nate Silver offered such startlingly high percentages of the probability of his winning.
> ...


What does Karl say?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness, EVERY piece of credible information pointed the other way.  Which was why I revived the "Obama is cruising" thread I started in September.  Which is why Nate Silver offered such startlingly high percentages of the probability of his winning.
> ...



Life: Get one today


----------



## guno (Aug 12, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Romney 50%, Obama 46% Among Likely Voters
> 
> All the trends are against him. All his numbers from 08 are drastically down. He got wallopped in the first debate and didn't do enough in the second to stem the bleeding. He likely didn't lose anymore votes but he sure as fuck didn't gain any.
> I'm starting to believe it's over for Obama outside of some drastic new incident or revelation.
> ...


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 12, 2015)

Oldie but Goodie


----------

